# Tactical and Structural Shifts Pay Off



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge is proud to announce the location of our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365.

*Strategic Maneuvering*

There has been a lot of manuevering on the part of our guides as we constantly read wind, water, and weather conditions. Big winds had us focusing on Redfish fishing in the boat and anything involving Trout shifted to wade fishing approaches. Capt. Jake Huddleston said "we've got to get in the water, the bay is gutted on 25k winds". This was a lethal combination of approaches with Capt. Kolten Braun, Capt. Braden Proctor, Capt. Ricky Carter, and Capt. David Garcia dialing in the flats fish to full limits with some CPR to go around. Capt. James Cunningham, Capt. Chris Cady, Capt. Jake Huddleston, Capt. Jeff Garner and guests worked shorelines and bowls in the back lakes knocking down Trout limits and a few Redfish to top off some great outings. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Mullet Invitational*

David Couch and his team put on a wonderful artificial only tournament this past weekend and we really enjoyed the crazy venue with guests sporting Mullet wigs and walking there dogs and soft plastics with our guides. Hats off to a great tournament and we enjoyed and appreciated the invite to participate! Follow us on *Instagram*.

*Big Water Beat Down - Surf Heading For Primetime - Still Waiting!!!*

Winds have got to come down a long way from their elevated levels and we've got to get some stability in the weather to open up the really big water. You can be there's some Trout stacked shoulder to shoulder out there and we'll be looking for them. Bull Reds & big schools of Jacks with the occassional King Fish and Sharks are being encountered on our big water trips with big ripping tides coming in early. That has made for some sore arms and backs of late but lots of great memories and big smiles. We should be hitting a period of stability as winds begin to back down heading toward July. That's going to make for some explosive runs on the outside beach and near shore for the Big Big's.

We've got lots and lots of great fishin ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: B


----------

